
Report: 18% of People in Turkey Own Crypto Compared to 8% in the US - sahin-boydas
https://www.newsbtc.com/2018/07/04/report-18-of-people-in-turkey-own-crypto-compared-to-8-in-the-us/
======
nrb
That 8% number sounds astoundingly high for the US, does anyone have any data
to corroborate this?

------
cyberpunk0
What is the population difference though... Relativity is important

~~~
ax0ar
Why? Percentage seems to make more sense for comparison

~~~
robdachshund
America has 325 million people. Turkey has 80. That's a substantial
difference.

